
Avaya files for Chapter 11 bankruptcy - CaliforniaKarl
http://www.zdnet.com/article/avaya-files-for-chapter-11-bankruptcy-wont-sell-contact-center-assets/
======
CaliforniaKarl
About 5 years ago, I helped move my previous employer from an Avaya digital
phone system (a 2-wire system) to Cisco VoIP. It remarkably stable, though the
old Avaya system took up 3 racks of space. The Cisco system took up about 10
U, but was regularly annoying.

~~~
tsomctl
I've seen 30 year old AT&T Merlin systems, which evolved into Avaya, still
working.

